# Where can I find the Apexi AFC II wiring diagram for a nissan 240sx 1995 with KA24DE



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, wher can I find the Apexi AFC II wiring diagram for a nissan 240sx 1995 with KA24DE?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here you go: A'PEXi U.S.A. - Support: Wiring Diagrams


----------

